# Hi From The New Kid!



## hens48 (May 2, 2009)

Hello Everyone!

I'm new here, i'm from south-west England and I'm 14 years old. I recently got my first P. Whalburgii (Is that how you spell it?) I will be breeding her this summer, only problem is I need a male. If anyone has any spare stock, lives in the UK and is happy posting them then i'm sure we could do some business  .

I will make an avatar soon and will hopefully start posting. Anyways i'm off for my first boxing bout now &lt;_&lt; .

Regards,

Henry


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2009)

Welcome from florida hope you find your male.


----------



## Katnapper (May 2, 2009)

Hi there, Henry! Welcome to the forum... glad to have you here. Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii (correct spelling  ) is a great little species! Good luck with yours...


----------



## Rick (May 2, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## revmdn (May 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. I have eight of those little buggers. Very colorful species.


----------



## Jynxer (May 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Henry! You'll find lots of information to help you out here. Good luck finding your male, I'm not very good with scientific species of mantids just yet.

Jake


----------



## hens48 (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words everyone! Yeah, well if anyone does want to post me a male I would give a good price, just put my female in big tank, seems to find big flys fine, will post a pic soon. Does anyone know any good UK mantis shops?

Henry


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 3, 2009)

Welcome from OHIO!


----------



## ismart (May 4, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  .


----------



## Dinora (May 4, 2009)

Welcome! Wow already starting your hobby at 14!

How did you come about your first mantis?

I didn't get mine until last year (I'm 37  )


----------



## hens48 (May 4, 2009)

Dinora said:


> Welcome! Wow already starting your hobby at 14! How did you come about your first mantis?
> 
> I didn't get mine until last year (I'm 37  )


Well I have had a Leopard Gecko (Stig) for a few years and I was thinking about another but I then saw mantids and got one off eBay, then as I have watched them I got more interessted so I will have three by thursday and then by next year I will have ten thousand million billion trillian nymphs and an unhappy girlfriend!


----------



## Dinora (May 4, 2009)

Hens48 said:


> Well I have had a Leopard Gecko (Stig) for a few years and I was thinking about another but I then saw mantids and got one off eBay, then as I have watched them I got more interessted so I will have three by thursday and then by next year I will have ten thousand million billion trillian nymphs and an unhappy girlfriend!


You have become addicted! You are truly one of us... one of us... one of us...

(Insert Shaun of the Dead clip here! LOL)

And don't worry about the girlfriend, you're only 14 so you will have about as many girlfriends as you will have baby nymphs before you settle down!


----------



## hens48 (May 5, 2009)

Hmmmm, Im getting my male and female whalburgii's tommorow, and guess what, I think Im going to call one of them 'Dinora' because im nice. What shall I call the other one?


----------



## Dinora (May 5, 2009)

Hens48 said:


> Hmmmm, Im getting my male and female whalburgii's tommorow, and guess what, I think Im going to call one of them 'Dinora' because im nice. What shall I call the other one?


OMGoodness!!! Yay me!!! :lol: 

*clap paws!*

*squeel with glee!*

Well if it's going to be Dinora's mate, then name it after my future ex-husband: Johnny Depp!  

You see, when Johnny finally comes to his senses and realizes that he truly loves me and can't live with out me then I'm going to divorce my husband and marry Johnny.

Then when I've fully experienced the fun of being married to an "A-List" celebrity and had fun spending his money and other fun indoor stuff with him *giggle* I shall divorce Johnny and return to my one true love, my current hubby.

Its ok cuz my hubby has agreed to the plan because when I come back to him, he will then be able to spend my alimony check from Johnny.

That and I had to give him permission to go after Ashanti whenever she calls him! LOL


----------



## hens48 (May 5, 2009)

Dinora said:


> OMGoodness!!! Yay me!!! :lol: *clap paws!*
> 
> *squeel with glee!*
> 
> ...


Dinora and Johnny it is then.. HAHA, gosh you do have your life planned out, mind you a friend of mine kind of has that in mind, she's 14 so you should win!  'Chase the dream not the competition' LOL


----------



## Dinora (May 5, 2009)

Hens48 said:


> Dinora and Johnny it is then.. HAHA, gosh you do have your life planned out, mind you a friend of mine kind of has that in mind, she's 14 so you should win!  'Chase the dream not the competition' LOL


Tell her she can marry him after me, cuz in just 4 short years, she will beat me every time hands down.  

She will be 18, while I'll be a scary old 42 yr old! Eeep! :blink: 

LOL


----------



## Swipht (May 20, 2009)

*blinks* What did I walk in on?

Welcome to the forum, good luck with the breeding, and girlfriend.... Little hint... Most girls don't like bugs, so reframe from pouring them on her in her sleep.... Trust me.


----------

